# Neue Trojaner-SPAM-Welle



## Heiko (20 September 2007)

Kam hier grade rein:


> Sehr geehrter dialer,
> 
> Ihre Einzahlung #610418 bei EuroImperial IC wurde erfolgreich ausgefÃ¼hrt.
> Ihrem Spielkonto wurden EUR 497.5 gutgeschrieben. Sollten Sie mit der Kreditkarte
> ...



Der Link für zu einer Datei namens

```
billing-rechnung-182192711-1.pdf                                                                  .exe
```

Die Datei wird noch von sehr wenigen Virenscannern erkannt. Ich hab sie mal an die meisten eingeschickt.


----------



## Heiko (20 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Trojaner-SPAM-Welle*

Kaspersky:


> Hello.
> 
> Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Nurech.cd
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (20 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Trojaner-SPAM-Welle*

Dr. Web:


> Dear Heiko Rittelmeier,
> 
> Your request has been analyzed. Dr.Web (R) detects this virus already.
> Virus: Trojan.DownLoader.33396.
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (20 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Trojaner-SPAM-Welle*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96270


> Trojaner-Welle vom Online-Casino


----------



## alabama (21 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Trojaner-SPAM-Welle*

Hallo Heiko,

genau diese Email habe ich heute bekommen und das 4 mal!

so doof wie ich bin, habe ich natürlich auf den Link geklickt.
Ich hoffe bloss, das ich damit keinenTrojaner eingefangen habe.

Fals doch! Was nun? Ich bin leider nicht so versiert im Umgang mit solchen Schädlingen.

Viel Grüße
Peter


----------



## sascha (21 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Trojaner-SPAM-Welle*



> Fals doch! Was nun? Ich bin leider nicht so versiert im Umgang mit solchen Schädlingen.



Hast du einen vernünftigen Malware-Scanner drauf?


----------



## alabama (21 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Trojaner-SPAM-Welle*

Hallo sascha,

ähm, was ist das?  

 Ich bin leider nicht so bewandert, gehöhre ja auch zu den 50+ Menschen. 

Wäre nett wenn du mir sagen könntest was das für ein Program ist und was man damit machen kann.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß
Peter

PS: habe nur AntiVir und ZoneAlarm auf meinem PC.


----------



## Heiko (22 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Trojaner-SPAM-Welle*



alabama schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> genau diese Email habe ich heute bekommen und das 4 mal!
> 
> ...


Da kann es passieren, dass es den Bach runter geht.
Tip von mir:
Besorg Dir von http://www.f-secure-estore.de/product.php?cnt=esdtrial&id=fso120 eine Testversion des Scanners und prüfe Deinen Rechner. Danach gehst Du zu http://www.f-secure-estore.de/f-secure/url.php?cnt=internet-security2008 und investierst € 27,95 in ein Jahr Sicherheit. Für einen Zehner mehr gibts das auch für einen zweiten Rechner.
Wahlweise kannst Du auch (z.B. wenn Du hinter einem Router hängst) "nur" die Antivirus-Lösung kaufen (für € 17,95 oder für einen Zehner mehr für zwei Rechner).
Billiger kommst Du nicht an eine vernünftige Antiviruslösung.


----------



## Devilfrank (22 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Trojaner-SPAM-Welle*

Und erstmal ruhig bleiben und hier lesen Klick >>>


----------



## alabama (22 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Trojaner-SPAM-Welle*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Werde jetzt erst mal den PC online säubern mit Ewido. 

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------

